# Windshield Washer Fluid Warning (Warning Rant)



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

That's the summer wash 

I better check what the wife bought


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> That's the summer wash
> 
> I better check what the wife bought


As far as I know it has never been available for sale here in MN before. I have been buying washer fluid for over 35 years. :furious:


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... You'll wanta read the label when buying Antifreeze too....

I started noticing last year that antifreeze sold at places other than my usual Parts house, that much of it is for pouring directly into the system,...
*WITHOUT* adding the normal 50% water....
In other words, it's already mixed,+ you're buying 1/2 Water.... 
Just like your windshield wash...


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Our summer washes are pink.

But good advice. We got an *extremely* good deal on our winter windshield washer fluid. I better go check the temperature rating on the bottles.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,... You'll wanta read the label when buying Antifreeze too....
> 
> I started noticing last year that antifreeze sold at places other than my usual Parts house, that much of it is for pouring directly into the system,...
> *WITHOUT* adding the normal 50% water....
> ...


I noticed the 50/50 mix on antifreeze about four years ago; should have known they would start selling blue water soon. :huh:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Actually the premixed anti-freeze is a benefit for those without water :wink:

Our WW is OK, -30 & -25 rating...next warm day I'll check the vehicles
I already did it in the summer, including MIL's....but hate to run out


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Actually the premixed anti-freeze is a benefit for those without water :wink:
> 
> Our WW is OK, -30 & -25 rating...next warm day I'll check the vehicles
> I already did it in the summer, including MIL's....but hate to run out


Who doesn't have water?

I agree the antifreeze has a market for those who do not want to go through the trouble of mixing their own. Me, I'm to fiscally conservative (cheap) to do that. :yes:


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Why pay good money for that junk? I use diluted white vinegar. De-ices the windshield real quick and hasn't frozen yet. It kills that bug gut and bird poo stink too.

:thumbsup:


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

DIYtestdummy said:


> Why pay good money for that junk? I use diluted white vinegar. De-ices the windshield real quick and hasn't frozen yet. It kills that bug gut and bird poo stink too.
> 
> :thumbsup:


What is the freezing point of vinegar? :huh:

edit; what does freeze in AZ that is not in a freezer?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

*Freezing point of vinegar? 28F, -2C*


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Never mind, found the answer, it will not work for those of us that live in a cool climate. :no:


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow that's pretty bad they would make windchill washer that freezes at such a high temp. I never even thought of checking, I just automatically assume it can handle -40C or lower no problems. Maybe I should double check when I pick up a bottle next time!


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I would think the Canadians are smarter than us here in the states. Most of the stuff they sell is good to 20 below, you pay about twice the price for anything that is good colder than that. 

I just checked my Lacrosse weather station, currently 25 below. :huh:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Also should double check the instructions
Used to be you had to mix it with water to get the correct protection
But I think what they sell now is all pre-mixed ready to go
I have not checked yet


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't recall ever mixing washer fluid, just antifreeze.


----------

